

Boiling Frog - blogimus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_frog

======
ZeroGravitas
I can't believe that page doesn't feature my favourite bad film dialogue
quote, from the volcano disaster movie Dante's Peak:

 _Harry Dalton: My 9th grade science teacher always said that if you put a
frog in boiling hot water, it would jump out, but put it in cold water, and
heat it up gradually, it would slowly boil to death.

Nancy: Your recipe for frog soup?

Harry Dalton: No. It's my recipe for a disaster_

------
davidedicillo
"In 1869, while doing experiments searching for the location of the soul,
German physiologist Friedrich Goltz demonstrated that a frog that has had its
brain removed will remain in slowly heated water, but his intact frogs
attempted to escape the water"

I tried to do this with an human. Once I removed his brain he stop perceiving
danger... it must be a coincidence.

Lesson learned: don't let them remove your brain

~~~
rsheridan6
To clarify, that wasn't the experiment the story is based on.

~~~
davidedicillo
Yeah I know, I just thought it was a pretty funny experiment though

------
rsheridan6
I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that this was posted due to the
discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174036> about whether
the boiling frog story is true or not.

tl;dr - it is.

~~~
tdoggette
That's not a good summary. The frog story is dubious.

~~~
rsheridan6
How so? It was published in peer-reviewed journals. The modern debunker was
unaware of the previous experiments, and they messed up the protocol, so their
debunkings are illegitimate. What's dubious about it?

~~~
tdoggette
You pointed to a previous discussion, about a point on which there was
disagreement, and then said, "tl;dr - the side of that argument that I was on
is right."

That's not a good summary of what you linked to.

~~~
rsheridan6
Actually, it is, because I _was_ right. At least nobody tried to make a
rebuttal.

------
PiratFrog
PiratFrog >>> Un-hacker-algerien-a-pirate-le-site-internet-de-la-Banque-d-
Israel-ou-il-a-poste-un-message-pour-denoncer-la-politique

------
ddemchuk
If you don't mind a good amount of screaming in your music (or if you're
particularly worked up and need some screaming), there's a song called "Boiled
Frogs" by Alexisonfire that is about this topic. Very very good.

In other news, this exact topic is my biggest fear in the world. I hope I
never wake up 20 years later and realize I've been doing the exact same thing
the whole time.

~~~
pufuwozu
Original: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgkMlEn8L2E>

Acoustic: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPlP-M1WEik>

One the singers was writing about his father slowly being overworked so that
he'd quit and give up his pension.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiled_Frogs>

"And my mother went to this conference talking to different generations in the
workplace and they referred to her generation as 'boiled frogs.' The analogy
is that if you take a frog and put it in boiling water, it will jump right out
immediately, but if you put it in cold water and then you slowly turn the heat
up, they'll just eventually fall asleep and die. Same way with people in the
workplace. If it's too hectic when they first get there, they'll just quit and
get another job, but if you slowly up the workload, lower the pay, they're
more likely to sit there and just boil."

(Sorry, I really like the song)

~~~
ddemchuk
dude, yes. Thank you for posting those links.

Do you listen to George Pettit's other band (he's the singer) City and Colour?
Wayyyyy different then AOF but really freakin good too

